# breeding polypedates dennysi



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi chaps/chapesses

Not posted for a bit but still here! Had my two green morph polypedates dennysi (giant gliding tree frogs, Vietnamese/Chinese blue tree frogs) now for well over a year, were few months old upon buying.

Rule of thumb is care very similar to whites, but with some differences. Have got HUGE personality, especially smaller male Bon. Literally half the size of female.

Anybody been able to breed these successfully at all? Male calls most nights, sometimes twice but no sign of breeding..... :bash: haha. Both eating OK, male can show huge disinterest for days or weeks and then eat again no problem. Female eats for England :lol2:

Seem to remember people saying I need two males to get female interested? Pretty near impossible as these frogs seem to be like gold dust now! As to why I'd like to breed them really to help keep them circulating as they are awesome :no1:

Any tips or ideas greatly appreciated, read every care sheet I can find online but nothing new so far. Simulating cool climate and thn summer seems favourite idea but these guys seem to have Ben through that at winter already, seems bit silly messing with that. Lighting is perhaps an option as I've not really touched that.

Rob


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I have the similar goldens. Sadly my female died a while back- the male calls often, and even clasped her a few times, but nothing came of it. My new ones are still too small to sex for sure. I would imagine the good old rain chamber method is most likely for successful breeding.


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey Ron, thought you might reply actually coz I remember you saying that before. That's a shame, sorry to hear that... They hard to come by now too I assume? Was the female stressed from breeding or was it just an unlucky loss?

Yeah I had just thought that about the rain chamber actually, I assume they'd have to stay there for a while? E.g at least a season. 

That means another tank then :bash: not sure I got the room but I'll seriously consider it.

Classic big calathia in the centre with water all around should do the trick?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I dont know I have tried breeding mine in a rain chamber but nothing has happened.Both my males call whether they are in a rain chamber or not.

I suspect that they need a cooler or drier period before the rainchamber or a combination of the both.


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

:2thumb: Ah I see, can't see them doing much tbh. Might make a cheap one.

How about making my current viv half water with a rain system, think that could work?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Its worth a try.You could also find some recordings of the males online and play it back to them,it might work.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

colinm said:


> Its worth a try.You could also find some recordings of the males online and play it back to them,it might work.


 Mood Music! :lol2:


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Started getting this moving now guys :2thumb:

Been building the chamber today, vid and pics to follow soon.

Any ideas for a good timing schedule for rain on / off? I assume doesn't matter as in nature it's not all planned.

Two hours during day? 30 before lights out. 30 at 1am? Sound ok?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

brysaa2 said:


> Started getting this moving now guys :2thumb:
> 
> Been building the chamber today, vid and pics to follow soon.
> 
> ...


Pure speculation here, but I would imagine foam nests are harder to build during an actual downpour- how 'bout a period of rain in the evening, and another in the morning, allowing them time between to spawn?


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Pure speculation here, but I would imagine foam nests are harder to build during an actual downpour- how 'bout a period of rain in the evening, and another in the morning, allowing them time between to spawn?


Good shout Ron! I like your thinking


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Bit delayed but here we go! Will post progress on here!

Been bl*ody hot day today so kinda ruined my plans of moving them while it's cold.... oh well!

Here are some links to pictures and images of what I have set up as my rain chamber. Before anybody comments I have read and based my chamber on lots of research I have done into polypedates / Rhacophorus case studies and followed on from that. Most breeders use up to 30cm of water due to the large size of this species, I have used 20cm as I feel this will be enough.

I have seen the smaller male (bon) jump into the water a few times and he is more than capable of propelling himself out even without aids, but I have added plenty of branches just incase, and a flat plant pot as a standing area.

Rain is cycled for an hour in the day time, half hour at 9 and half an hour at 1, I think this will suffice and goes with Ron's useful point of them struggling to make nests in the rain. I have incidentally reduced the strength of the rain as visible in the video, but hopefully this wont put them off breeding.

Thanks chaps

LINKS : Video
(apologies for stupid iPhone orientation :devil::bash::bash::bash::bash:

1 Whole tank, 136l, 20cm water
2
3 Bon on plant
4
5 Aerial View, Jovi sat by water

P.S Water Looks horrid but it was changed only two days ago and it was clean, so it's a combination of sunlight from 2 days and the pot in the background making it look so horrible! ha.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow- you've gone all-out on this! :2thumb:

With regard to the swimming, again, all I can referrence are my goldens- who swim perfectly well, given the chance. I'd say you've covered everything- good luck, and when (not if!) it works, we expect pictures!


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Ah you know me Ron, no skimping when it comes to animals :2thumb:

Thanks bud, I'll keep the pictures and updates coming! Haha love your optimism, I'll think alike and not consider the 'if' part! Yes I saw a lovely golden in a shop around here the other day, very attractive frogs :2thumb: Both have nice webbed feet so I can't imagine them having an issue at all really!



Ron Magpie said:


> Wow- you've gone all-out on this! :2thumb:
> 
> With regard to the swimming, again, all I can referrence are my goldens- who swim perfectly well, given the chance. I'd say you've covered everything- good luck, and when (not if!) it works, we expect pictures!


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Day 5, not heard any calling at all and due to warmer few days last week I can't see Bon's nuptial pads any longer. Both frogs seem disorientated and a bit upset to be out of their lovely viv - it must be that good they miss it! :lol2:

Maybe give them a couple more days then I think I'll pop them back in their viv. Can't see much happening here :bash:


----------



## Purpleturtle89 (Feb 13, 2013)

hello, how did you get on with breeding them, i have a large female. There stunning frogs she was sold to me as a whites (but clearly not) bit of research found out what she really is... mine likes to burrow during the day out at night, also only eats when hungry funny creatures


----------



## LostInBrum (Aug 3, 2011)

I own these frogs now! good job I subscribed to this! Ive had them since Oct or so last year and they haven't bred but Ive not been trying, I just keep them in their viv and dont alter temps or anything. The male hasnt eaten for a month or maybe two but he has just started showing interest and has eaten a bit now. They never burrow though :hmm:but I think I have read somewhere that they do. The male is very cute and the female is a big girl!


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey LIM, sounds like you are getting to know them quite well! Yeah Bon won't eat too much he gets like that, there are caresheets about that list the same behaviour as being observed by owners. Glad they are both keeping well, obviously doing a top job! :2thumb:

Yeah Bon will burrow if it's very cold, but otherwise they seem uninterested!


----------

